# I am trying to get my first camera....please help me choose one....



## monsursound (Jun 3, 2013)

My budget is around 10k....
I know its a very limited budget, but can't help it....
Should i look to get a point and shoot digital camera??? or............
Should i look for an old SLR camera (i cant think of anyone selling DSLR in 10k)
I am a bit serious about photograhy and intend to learn it as a hobby....
I am also a bit worried about the availability of good film processing labs.....
Please help me......


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

you may try EMI's and get a decent DSLR
or check out the bazaar section in this forum.. where you can get good DSLR's at a decent price..

here you go..
its not a DSLR but. has good features..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/171586-nikon-coolpix-p90-bridge-camera-local-buyer-sale-preferred.html

edit : you have to convince the seller about shipping and all that stuff..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

You can get canon sx160IS and learn to use manual modes...later you can go for new/used dslr after an year


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know a lot about SLR and you have discussed about it last year. What kind of growth would have happened in this one year in SLR field. If you want SLR, you can very well get it, I have seen ads for SLR with kit lens as low as 3500 INR. May be you can even get it cheaper.

It's good to hear you wanted to learn photography and buy one. 

Assuming "around 10k" is +/- few thousands. I was tracking buy and sell column for few months, sometime back. I have seen sell ads for used DSLR with kit or prime lens around your budget. But it's rare, less than 1 in 100 ads were like that. If you think DSLR is any better than SLR for this price, you can look for one.

As far as compact is concern, probably SX160 is a decent one you can get it in your budget.


----------



## monsursound (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for your replies....



nac said:


> I don't know a lot about SLR and you have discussed about it last year. What kind of growth would have happened in this one year in SLR field. If you want SLR, you can very well get it, I have seen ads for SLR with kit lens as low as 3500 INR. May be you can even get it cheaper.
> 
> It's good to hear you wanted to learn photography and buy one.
> 
> ...




I am leaning towards SLR because it will be cheap,as low as 3000-5000 that includes 50mm lens and sometimes flash as well.Also it is recommended for beginners because its full manual and good for learning the basics.But the availability of  good processing labs is putting me off.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2013)

SLR for learning ...ummm I wouldnt recommend it ...there is very less availability of rolls and processing labs ...and we just can not test the pictures...every picture need to be properly framed and patiently focussed...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

+1 for DSLR's from me..
same reason as sujoyp.
also, you'll have to put more money when you start with the DSLR's if you want good ones, better go for EMI option. 
just a suggestion


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

I checked on the other forum,

I forgot the brand names,
DSLR with kit lens for 13k
DSLR with lens for 16.5k

If you think you can't afford it, then have the choice of opting for compact. But you sound like a person who fancy a dslr and may not happy with compact if you buy one. If so, better save some and get a nice DSLR. Canon have reduced the price for 1100D, it seems. Selling under 20k and twin lens combo for ~26k (it's a steal I should say).


----------

